# Annoying Security/Virus Alert Popups



## jccally (Feb 23, 2008)

For almost two weeks now my cpu has been going crazy with spyware alerts, trying to get me to download certain antiviruses, a constant worm.netsky32 popup, web browsers keep opening up on their own constantly, home page keeps changing to some ucleaner crap, has screwed up my media player 11 completely, can barely use the internet, it goes on and on. I've downloaded and used noadware, superantispyware, norton has been on there, and avg. And I keep running scans and the same infections keep getting deleted and coming back again after restarting, and I've just about had it. No I have had it.. I know you guys can help me, so please help me.... I'd greatly appreciate it because on top of it all my wife is on my back about it.."when you gonna fix the cpu, blah, blah, and blah.

Thanks

I'll be looking forward to your reply - Cedric


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Cedric, welcome to TSF

Please follow the instructions *here* (5 pages) and then post all the requested logs in a new thread *here* for the security analysts to look at. If you have any trouble running any of the scans, leave them and move onto the next.

The security forum is always busy, so please be patient and you will receive a reply as soon as possible. If you go to Thread Tools > Subscribe at the top of your new thread you will receive an email as soon as a reply is posted.


----------



## jccally (Feb 23, 2008)

Can i do this in safe mode b/c I just can't get it done in normal mode????


----------



## imogenb (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi

I have been having the same kind of problems as jccally, some kind of imposter virus alert centre that keeps trying to get me to run setup.348974.exe and throws endless popup windows at me. I couldnt get through to the links from the posted answer. can someone please put the links up again or give me a piece of advice?

Thankyou

Imogen


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Imogen, welcome to TSF

This thread is from early 2008, and the forum layout has changed since then, meaning some of the old links no longer work.

Please follow * these instructions* and start a new thread in the *Virus/Trojans/Spyware forum* where an analyst will help you as soon as possible.


----------

